
A Time to Kill iTunes - denzil_correa
https://500ish.com/a-time-to-kill-itunes-2d9a24529b9a
======
chmaynard
I suspect that technical debt may be preventing Apple from doing what the
author suggests. The iTunes code base must be enormous, developed using a
polyglot of languages, libraries, frameworks, and Seldon only knows what else.
The iTunes engineering team as currently constituted is probably not up to the
task of both maintaining iTunes and writing a new set of apps from scratch.

~~~
sidegrid
Seldon?

~~~
chadgeidel
Presumably Hari
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hari_Seldon](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hari_Seldon)

------
eveningcoffee
> _Windows 10 S operating system, which will only be able to run apps
> distributed through the store._

This is new information for me (also I hope they burn in hell).

~~~
Joyfield
[https://www.howtogeek.com/305363/what-is-windows-s-and-
how-i...](https://www.howtogeek.com/305363/what-is-windows-s-and-how-is-it-
different/)

------
dingo_bat
How about just not using iTunes? The windows app is shit. There is no web app.
The Android app is shit. I've just switched to Google play music everywhere.
Don't know why people cling to something that's clearly crappy.

------
wkearney99
iTunes has been shit since the day it was shipped. And it's only become worse
with time.

No doubt too many 'masters' making demands on it, to say nothing of being
deliberately crippled on windows.

~~~
marssaxman
Shit compared to what, exactly? I've been hearing people gripe about how awful
iTunes supposedly is for ages now, but it's always difficult to tell what they
wish it would do (or not do) instead.

I started using iTunes in 2001 because it was a nice straightforward music
library manager and player. Aside from the twenty minutes I spend grumbling
after every upgrade, while I try to remember how to switch off all the extra
stuff Apple has never convinced me to care about, it's _still_ a nice
straightforward music library manager and player.

Maybe all the new stuff is crap - I don't know, I don't use it - but the
ancestral core of the product still works just fine.

------
Randgalt
Unlike many iTunes hate pieces this one offers constructive solutions. Yes.
It's time to break this monolith up.

